# Money to have a decent living in the Philippines as an expat



## Binno (Mar 18, 2015)

As per the title, how much money do you think you need to have a decent life in the Philippines as an expat? This both in terms of intial savings and in terms of monthly salary or allowance


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

First off, you're going to have to determine what type of housing you'd prefer. Secondly address the food issue.

Once these two are laid out, you can begin to figure out locations and access to healthcare which might be another significant cost, then on to the next phase.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Location, location, location. Out in the provinces is generally cheaper than the cities, Manila being the most expensive. What lifestyle do you expect. If you want to live a full western lifestyle it will cost, likely as much or more than living in the west as everything to support that lifestyle will be imported. To live a modest life as compared to what I'm used to in the UK I would want a minimum of £1000 per month. I feel I could live well on that but not extravagantly. If I moved to Manila I would need to add at least £500 to that.


----------



## Binno (Mar 18, 2015)

I would like a condo more than a villa. I am not interested in a luxury home, even if small for me is not a problem. It should be in a safe area, because a foreigner is probably an easy target for burglary attempts. Preferably it should be in a town or in any case in a place where everything is already at hand: hospital, mall, etc.
The place I would like to live is Bohol or maybe Cebu City.
As for the food, as long as it is healthy and fresh it is ok.
As for healthcare I know it is expensive and private, I would like to have an idea of how much decent healthcare expenses could be


----------



## Binno (Mar 18, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Location, location, location. Out in the provinces is generally cheaper than the cities, Manila being the most expensive. What lifestyle do you expect. If you want to live a full western lifestyle it will cost, likely as much or more than living in the west as everything to support that lifestyle will be imported. To live a modest life as compared to what I'm used to in the UK I would want a minimum of £1000 per month. I feel I could live well on that but not extravagantly. If I moved to Manila I would need to add at least £500 to that.


When you say 1000 pounds or 1500 for Manila, do you mean included housing, food, and healthcare? Anyway, it is not cheap. For such amount you can live in several countries in Europe, even in some parts of Italy.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Manila and Cebu are not cheap. If your primary reason for moving to the Philippines is that it is cheap, you need to reevaluate why you are moving here. There are many positives and negatives and costs range from service or items required (even locations adjust this cost too).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Another cost is relationship costs because that usually raises monthly expenses exponentially depending on the situation.

As I've said before, the PI is the most expensive cheap place I've been.


----------



## Binno (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for your answers
Anyway it seems not possible to relocate to the Philippines without starting some kind of business. And again, starting a profitable business there is not easy. Anyway I don't give up :-D


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Another cost is relationship costs because that usually raises monthly expenses exponentially depending on the situation.
> 
> As I've said before, the PI is the most expensive cheap place I've been.


Aint that the truth?!! That lil extra "costs" me bout $250 per month....for family, not her! But set amount so can least budget it. Wife is Mostly frugal. .MOSTLY


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Aint that the truth?!! That lil extra "costs" me bout $250 per month....for family, not her! But set amount so can least budget it. Wife is Mostly frugal. .MOSTLY


I meant that and other things....guess I could call it dating expenses LOL


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Another cost is relationship costs because that usually raises monthly expenses exponentially depending on the situation.
> 
> As I've said before, the PI is the most expensive cheap place I've been.


A guy I know just broke up with a girl he just met because she mistakenly called him Money instead of Honey.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I always find this topic funny. Everyone wants to know what it cost to live here. 85% of people live here because of the cost, BUT what is the life style. Live in the province it cost less, live in the city it cost more. After spending many years working I developed a life style, not extravagant or lavish but comfortable. I want GOOD FOOD this includes that steak dinner.I want internet NOT SLOW like GLOBE Sun and Smart Offer. To get that it cost. I want AC it gets hot in the humid summers. I want clean drinking water. I want reliable transportation NOT A JEEPNEY OR TRICYCLE. I want a reliable mobile phone. I want phone in my home. I want to watch English TV. I want something I can be proud of when my friends come over. I want GOOD MEDICAL TREATMENT. I want good insurance MEDICAL, AUTO, HOME. I don't want my WIFE to have to work her butt off doing laundry cleaning house all day.
With all the i wants just think what the cost would be in your home country. Then look at the cost here. If it cost too much eliminate some I wants. 
My son electric bill is 4-10k a month, My daughters is 800-2k a month she isn't home much.
My electric bill is 5k-11k a month
My wife condo 1-4k a month they are only 22SQM and has 1 window AC unit with ref and gas stove.
My water bill runs 3-5k a month
Cignal is 900 a month
PLDT run 5-6k that includes fiber optic 10mbps and 4 mobile landline plus the home line.
Gas for the car cost 2-4k depending on our travels
Maids 5-10k
then you go shopping. 
So as you can see it costs if you want to maintain the lifestyle you are use to. 
There are folks who live on a lot less of course and are happy and content as I am. Bottom line figure out your lifestyle before you ask what it cost to live here in PI.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

As its been said so many times before, it really comes down to what level of comfort you are at.
Having a home in the ****** Occidental providence just outside Bacolod City here a few of my cost.
Rent - 0 but before I built my house I was paying 8K (200 usd) for a 2 bedroom 2 bath one door.
Electric ( probably the most expensive thing you will pay for) around 2k but that's using aircon only at night with shutoff time of 5am
Internet 1k (25 usd) a month
Cable 1k
Food 3K 
At this point you are at about 400 usd. This is bare living, eating at home a lot, staying away from malls, not buying a lot of things. For some expats this is hard living for others this is okay. I know some expats in my area that don't pay for internet, they just go to the robinson mall and use the internet there, and sit all day in the aircon mall.
I am currently working in the U.S to finish our house and plan on returning to the Phils on a full time basis this summer. Once there we will start up our pizza place which we had a lot of success before. I think the more you try to mirror your old life in the U.S the more you are going to have to pay. Personally for me I wouldn't care if I lived in a Nepa hut and I think if you have that same type of attitude you'll do alright regardless of your monthly budget.
I was just at the Phils in Jan 2015 and I have noticed ( just like in the U.S) that there is a bigger gap between those who are well to do and those who aren't.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I meant that and other things....guess I could call it dating expenses LOL


Ha ha ha! Yep...Indeed!. Still before ya know it , you are Hooked and living happily ever after!


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I always find this topic funny. Everyone wants to know what it cost to live here. 85% of people live here because of the cost, BUT what is the life style. Live in the province it cost less, live in the city it cost more. After spending many years working I developed a life style, not extravagant or lavish but comfortable. I want GOOD FOOD this includes that steak dinner.I want internet NOT SLOW like GLOBE Sun and Smart Offer. To get that it cost. I want AC it gets hot in the humid summers. I want clean drinking water. I want reliable transportation NOT A JEEPNEY OR TRICYCLE. I want a reliable mobile phone. I want phone in my home. I want to watch English TV. I want something I can be proud of when my friends come over. I want GOOD MEDICAL TREATMENT. I want good insurance MEDICAL, AUTO, HOME. I don't want my WIFE to have to work her butt off doing laundry cleaning house all day.
> With all the i wants just think what the cost would be in your home country. Then look at the cost here. If it cost too much eliminate some I wants.
> My son electric bill is 4-10k a month, My daughters is 800-2k a month she isn't home much.
> My electric bill is 5k-11k a month
> ...


Great reply! I just query your water bill. I see the bills for several properties and each is less than 500 peso per month.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Binno,

Do not be discouraged coming to the Philippines. Do understand these guys want a luxurious lifestyle similar to their country back home. You can live a local lifestyle where you live like filipino (Boarding House/Small Apartment (cheaper), Food, Utilities, Tourist Renewals, etc. These guys also have a family which raises double their expenses. You need to be very frugal here Binno. Find a job online or some online income you can sustain your living. Nothing can stop you from doing what you wanna do. Come to Philippines and Enjoy.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Notice what Metman said.... "LIVE the life your used too". If you come to the Philippines with that attitude of course you will find it hard living here.... Why not take public transportation.... Why you need a condo? Filipinos unplug their items when their not using them (save electricity). Shop Smart (Buy clothes from UkayUkay Store or outlet stores), Buy an furnished apartment and decide what you NEED and not all you WANT. There is always time for your wants later.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

OH YA !!! the dating expenses will bite you in arse atleast 3-4k a month if you budget well. If you find a lady your interested in while your here


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

metmanph said:


> Great reply! I just query your water bill. I see the bills for several properties and each is less than 500 peso per month.


Well here's why my friend 360 sqm home large yard to maintain. 2 maid a boy mother in law 4 dogs. So as you can see a lot of showers. To keep the grass green got to water twice a day until the rain begins. So that's why it is large


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Binno said:


> As per the title, how much money do you think you need to have a decent life in the Philippines as an expat? This both in terms of intial savings and in terms of monthly salary or allowance


IMHO, It's different for everyone, (there is no one size fits all). Visit the PI, the longer the stay the better, determine what lifestyle is acceptable to you and then you determine how much you will need each month for the lifestyle you are willing to live. 

The cost of Titled land is skyrocketing compared to what it was years ago and it continues to rise. The cost of living here also continues to rise. 

Vehicles can be a HUGE expense here. I own a Ford here (never again, next vehicle will be a Toyota) The cost for vehicle parts are ridiculous. Some examples at Ford - 
p8,000 for a Transmission filter that costs $22 in the states 
p6,000 for an electronic door opener that is $4 on Amazon.com 
p15,000 for an idle control valve $29.51 on Amazon.com 

Here are a couple of sites to give you an idea.

PI Cost of living
Cost of Living in Philippines. Prices in Philippines. Updated Apr 2015

List of all cities available in Philippines (scroll down and look for the list of cities) 
Cost of Living in Philippines. 2015 prices in Philippines.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*U.S. vs PI*



pakawala said:


> IMHO, It's different for everyone, (there is no one size fits all). Visit the PI, the longer the stay the better, determine what lifestyle is acceptable to you and then you determine how much you will need each month for the lifestyle you are willing to live.
> 
> The cost of Titled land is skyrocketing compared to what it was years ago and it continues to rise. The cost of living here also continues to rise.
> 
> ...


After spending years overseas Thailand, Kuwait, Germany etc etc one thing you cannot do is compare prices to the U.S. I'd wager it is pretty much the same in some areas. Doctor or Dental cost here vs the US. There are many things cheaper in the U.S. than here but if it is cheaper in the US compared to PI we would all be living there. 
Would you buy a Starmobile or Samsung? same product essentially but the prices are ay different and as you mentioned its diffrent for everyone. After owning several Toyota's and Nissan's. I will NEVER purchase one again. It was cheaper but in the long run for me more costly.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Darn ! I'm probably very successful adapting to Philippine life :second:
My monthly expenditure, all inclusive, is Cnda$ 300 to 400 / month, depending on the current exchange rate :juggle: 
I have a wife and a 6 yr-old child who goes to public school. I'm the only provider. We live in a farming - fishing rural environment, relatively close to the mountains and the China Sea, west shores of Luzon. 
8 minutes of brisk walk and we are at our secluded, isolated beach. Hardly nobody there most times :fish2:
We eat 3 meals a day, (+ snacks) the usual Filipino dish, meat - fish - veggies - fruits - rice - bread. Red Horse beer is less than Pesos75 a liter bottle. 
Yes, that's 1 liter bottle of beer, about 7% alcohol content.
We own a small concrete house with a big yard, no nearby neighbors, surrounded by trees and shrubs. Our rural road in front is concrete.
Clean water is free. You just need to pump it out of the deep well.
Average electric bill is Pesos500/mo. mainly for fridge, fan, ang light. 
Propane for stove is average Pesos800 every 3 months. We have a firewood stove if we feel like using it. Firewood is everywhere. You just need to collect them.
We use public transport only when needed. We don't own a vehicle. We use a bicycle.
No housemaid or nanny to pay nor feed.
12 minutes away by tricycle is our Emergency Hospital, open 24 hrs; a huge public market, many restaurants, 4 drugstores, 3 bakeries, Fire Hall, Police HQ, churches, couple public and private schools and a museum. 
The town also has a legal cockfight-arena, night-spots for beer, hard liquor, and babes. 
About 40 minutes away by bus is the Provincial capital, which is a big city with all city amenities, facilities, malls, outlets, dep't stores, universities, etc.
Where could you find places like this? They are everywhere. The important factor here is your attitude toward leg-work. You need to look for a place like this for yourself


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Where is this paradise?


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

My gf and I will be living on a budget of 15 to 20k PHP per month. She is a province girl and we just want a simple life, not into bars or dining out much or entertainment.
We plan to live in Batangas or Cavite. Apartment or house rental. unfurnished can be had from 4 to 6k. Initially will be more expensive to furnish but in long run rent will be cheap. Other expenses are electricity, water, internet and of course food... and your extensions.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Palawenio said:


> Darn ! I'm probably very successful adapting to Philippine life :second:
> My monthly expenditure, all inclusive, is Cnda$ 300 to 400 / month, depending on the current exchange rate :juggle:
> I have a wife and a 6 yr-old child who goes to public school. I'm the only provider. We live in a farming - fishing rural environment, relatively close to the mountains and the China Sea, west shores of Luzon.
> 8 minutes of brisk walk and we are at our secluded, isolated beach. Hardly nobody there most times :fish2:
> ...



Bacnotan or Luna ??


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I would venture a guess of this paradise being Masinloc or Candelaria, Zambales.

If not, then I'll go with Pakawalas answer.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Palawenio said:


> Darn ! I'm probably very successful adapting to Philippine life :second:
> My monthly expenditure, all inclusive, is Cnda$ 300 to 400 / month, depending on the current exchange rate :juggle:
> I have a wife and a 6 yr-old child who goes to public school. I'm the only provider. We live in a farming - fishing rural environment, relatively close to the mountains and the China Sea, west shores of Luzon.
> 8 minutes of brisk walk and we are at our secluded, isolated beach. Hardly nobody there most times :fish2:
> ...


We are very similar. We live very comparable to you. My food budget with my wife myself and our sons milk and formula is very similar. We also eat out a cpl times a week. We have a motor..fridge fans. We live very well on little. But then we are both farm kids,,we know how....we arent maarte or mayabong like many. Easy to live on little and not do without. Many are just wasteful!!!! Thats why we live in pinas. I retired at 50 on my own nickle. At 55 i got disability for cancer...ptsd....tenitis...diabetes.....heart...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

ANOTHER reason I never own a car here in the PH.... About the only thing I will consider later is a tricycle thing where i can take my family in a cart. That would be the more local approach instead of trying to spend outrageous on a car.






pakawala said:


> IMHO, It's different for everyone, (there is no one size fits all). Visit the PI, the longer the stay the better, determine what lifestyle is acceptable to you and then you determine how much you will need each month for the lifestyle you are willing to live.
> 
> The cost of Titled land is skyrocketing compared to what it was years ago and it continues to rise. The cost of living here also continues to rise.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> My son electric bill is 4-10k a month, My daughters is 800-2k a month she isn't home much.
> My electric bill is 5k-11k a month
> My wife condo 1-4k a month they are only 22SQM and has 1 window AC unit with ref and gas stove.
> My water bill runs 3-5k a month
> ...


My opinion:
Your son spends too much. What in the world does he do? How old is he?
Your daughter's elec. expense is a good figure.
Your bill - no comment, I dunno your hobbies yet hehe.
Your wife's condo is a good monthly price. Gas is THE way to go.
Water - uhmm yeah, I find it high.
Cignal - okay
PLDT - 5-6k, good
Gas - 2-4k a month is not bad considering a full tank in philippines costs roughly 3k-4k
Maids - 5-10k this is okay.

Overall, I think you really have a nice setup there (iffy about your water bill and son's bills though).


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, renting in Tacloban City...six kids, two adults...kids in school 12 months a year
Rent 10k
Elec. 15k but run AC 24/7
Food 20/30k
Land line/wifi 3k
Cignal 2k
water 500
Mineral water 1k
school, clothes, snacks, transportation, projects etc 5k
beer, cigs, booze, snacks for me , entertaining friends 15k
miscellaneous 20k
We have bought land and are clearing fencing etc...to build house this year..some will go up, some will come down... so far I guess we have spent somewhere around 300k buying the land, clearing and fencing...
Some of this sounds high I know..but if you figure all the kids, its not too much. If I were single or it was just me and wife, it probably would be the same as we would travel a lot more than we do..and I would just probably spend more on toys...I have not put in anything we might give the family as some of it gets paid back in rice which we sell so its hard to figure without going to the books...


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I live with my gf in a very nice condo in Cebu, up on a hill where the air is cleaner and we rarely need to run the AC. Its expensive but very quiet and secure, with killer views and a pool. I can bike into the mountains from here, and also bought a used 2014 small car for cash. We also eat out at nice restaurants a few times a week. I realize it is a western lifestyle, but it's not extravagant. I am hoping to scale back at some point and get out of the Cebu congestion, but it's fine for now.

Rent - 30,000 (hign but worth it imho)
Utilities - 5000-7500 (incl some summer AC)
Food - 25,000 (her allowance, mostly groceries and stuff for the kid)
Misc - 25,000 (my allowance - meals out, gas for car, misc stuff)
Travel - 10,000 (weekend trips, etc)

Total is about 90-100K/mo, = US $2000-2250. It's a nice lifestyle, way cheaper than USA.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

JRB, thanks for taking the time to break it down. It provides some valuable insight for those inquiring minds.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> JRB, thanks for taking the time to break it down. It provides some valuable insight for thn


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> JRB, thanks for taking the time to break it down. It provides some valuable insight for those inquiring minds.


House 5000 mo...3 br maids room..2 kitchens ..terrace..garage....living room..cr....sala....9 rm


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> house 5000 mo...3 br maids room..2 kitchens ..terrace..garage....living room..cr....sala....9 rm..food for 3 including baby items...restaurants ..catfood..gas...7000 mo electric 700 mo....mineral 280 mo 12 _5 gal jugs...tap water 310...300 min...in its own compiubd..gated....1 br lvgroom on base 10,200 mo includes cable and water..iur resthouse


















































.......


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> .......


Im very blessed..i have educated wife not maarte or maayabang...she knows the value of money and hard work....she tawad tawad...she protects our future and family. We live in philippines......we pay fair prices. We do NOT raise the bar. Thats why many filipinos dislike foreigners. Same as why native montanans dislike calufornians..


----------



## Binno (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for all the answers I could not visit this forum for a while
Profit is income minus costs. Reducing costs is easier, it depends on your choices and on your lifestyle. My problem is more on the other side, how to get enough income to live in the philippines since I am still not retired and I don't have a pension or a regular income from a job there.
As for the expenses, I think I would like to have good medical assistance and healthy food and water. I do not really nead a car, maybe I can try replace it with a motorbike. I also don't care very much about housing. As long as it is not in the slums and it doesn't fall on my head during the hurricanes it is ok


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Tough to make a living here if you don't have money and good skills. You can teach at a local private school (usually for Koreans) but careful if you don't have permanent resident status. Easy to get kicked out of the country if someone turns you in for teaching on a tourist visa. 

If you can work online then you may have a shot. Whether it is as a online teacher or creating content - maybe you pull down enough money. But why you would want to live on the cheap here kind of baffles me. If you don't have money, they won't treat you at a hospital. So get sick here and you can end up dead for lack of a few thousand pesos. They will hold your hand, say a prayer, and then dump you on the side of the road.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I have been lurking for awhile while my own visit to Davao gets closer, and have had many of the questions asked here re: cost of living. I may have missed it, but what about health care? there is lots of input for rent, utilities, even a good steak, but what about Health Insurance, Emergency care, Pharma? In the USA later age age medical care consumes huge amounts of budget, what about an expat in the Phils? I myself have Parkinson's which is largely under control with diet, exercise, attitude and medical care (pharma). FWIW but somewhat discreet, I have made a good living in the USA and my savings and SS will provide a very good lifestyle. I assume the PI has a tiered med service model around ability to pay? Am I wrong?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fuji0001 said:


> I have been lurking for awhile while my own visit to Davao gets closer, and have had many of the questions asked here re: cost of living. I may have missed it, but what about health care? there is lots of input for rent, utilities, even a good steak, but what about Health Insurance, Emergency care, Pharma? In the USA later age age medical care consumes huge amounts of budget, what about an expat in the Phils? I myself have Parkinson's which is largely under control with diet, exercise, attitude and medical care (pharma). FWIW but somewhat discreet, I have made a good living in the USA and my savings and SS will provide a very good lifestyle. I assume the PI has a tiered med service model around ability to pay? Am I wrong?


It's all pay on demand, no money no treatment. As a Brit I have always assumed that the Phils heath provisions have been set up on the US model but without the adequate health insurance. Although heathcare is much cheaper than in the States prolonged treatment will become a serious drain on finances.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Like Gary D said, in the Philippines, its all pay as you go. They do have Phil Health, which you can get on via your Filipina wife, but to me its more of a discount service than true Health Insurance.

I would probably do pay as you go for most things and get an International Health Insurance plan through someone like Cigna International for catastrophic care. Just make sure it does NOT cover you in the US or you will probably pay ridiculous premiums.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope we can get some good info about that.
John


----------



## success2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I lived in the Philippines for 6 months last year (currently living in Cambodia). The cost of living there is higher than some other countries in Asia (eg Vietnam, Cambodia), mainly because rent for housing in the cities is surprisingly high. Imported goods are more expensive than in Cambodia too, although cheaper when compared to Vietnam. Someone already mentioned relationship costs which of course will vary from one relationship to another!


----------



## paraskidan (May 2, 2015)

My wife is from Butuan area in the country , she says you can live cheap as long as you don't go out to eat.
We are planning on moving to Palawan, in a few years, out in the country, I don't expect a lot of expenses, as we will be living on the ocean and I can use wind generator for electricity, I am not fussy with food, I am healthy, but internet is important so I will pay whatever it takes to get good service.
My house is starting this week so I am excited, finally to be in a place where most people only dream of, 20 years ago I almost bought land in Hawaii and it wasn't even beach front. Yes I may tire of this place, but its only a couple of tickets and I am back in the USA, my friend whom I visited Sunday said he has a lot of people he knows who wanted to retire in Philippine, but came back after a few years, well I live in the country here in the US, yes I use services but I can adapt easily, I guess I will see how it goes, my land on the ocean with the house in a beautiful beach area will only go up in value.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

It wont appreciate....and you as a foreigner would have a hard time selling unless you get lucky enough to find a foreigner to buy it.


----------



## Neo121no (Feb 11, 2015)

*Food set-up*

As several here has stated, a western style life will be more expensive than going native.. obviously.

However, if you don`t want/need to live smack in a city, I have found that a small "multipurpose" farm is rather cheap in western numbers, to come by.

This plan requires that you have a level-headed wife, preferably with a level-headed family. To own a farm from afar, with rented help is a very dubious project. you`ll need people you trust both in charge, as well as workers, or else the rice will grow slow, the sweet potato will rot and the pigs will all die from mysterious sickness,,  

A rice field of about 2 hectares, some sweet potato and corn land, as well as place for chickens and a small piggery comes at a pleasant price if one look for a good bargain in the provinces. (My experience comes from inland, Bohol) 
My missus` family are almost all farmers, and works as farmhands. as of now, no "investment" has been made, but several relatives are standby for running the show if/when the right plot of land comes available.
It will not yield a great profit. But it will present a nice supply of day to day groceries. pork,chicken, eggs,rice,sweet potato,corn and other veggies. I have still 20plus years left in Europe before retirement, and are planning to buy a farm like that, get our family to run it, and while it won`t give a very healthy return in terms of money back, it is a one time purchase, that will always break even, and will provide us with the basic foodstuff when we relocate. It will also provide work for a couple of our relatives which do not own their own land. 
As many of you will know, it is the piggery that will make the money in this example, and coconuts and corn as the next items worth selling, when you don`t consume it yourself. of all calculations and examples i have come across, it should run itself nicely, with enough food to spare.

So, if you still work in Europe and are saving up for retirement, to invest abit more than £20.000 in a well-placed spot, you`ll have a great source of food done and dusted, and can use your pension on important thisngs like the saturday steak of imported quality, RedHorse and gin, sightseeings and hobbies..
If this fares well, one can get into small investments if it looks profitable, A rice mill perhaps. a small water treatment facility. depending on the area`s facilities, there might be possibillities when one has some area to spare..


----------



## paraskidan (May 2, 2015)

You have it on the head with a farm, my wife family have rice fields and raise pigs plus other things and they do well, sounds like a good plan.

As to land appreciating, it really is, I know of American Filipinos who have invested in ocean front property and seen their portfolio grow tremendously, land is land, how many of you wish you could have invested in Hawaii 30 years ago, you would be filthy rich now. Land there is out of the hands of most people. Not saying this will happen with Philippine property, but land in the right area will always rise in value.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Our land has doubled in price compared with when we bought it in 1999. Land that was worthless after Pinitubo is now going for PHP 4,000 sq/mtr. I also see property change hands here frequently.


----------



## paraskidan (May 2, 2015)

My friends ocean front property in Palawan was bought 15 years ago for around 30k is now worth over 1 million, and she will get it as hotels are looking for prime property now that is a great investment.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Re. Hotels, Inns, Casas, Resorts, Hostels, and the likes : my observation and gut-feel >> how can all these identical establishments compete against each other and have enough income? They are ALL OVER THE PLACE in Puerto Princesa City and beyond. You cannot walk 7 minutes here and not find a hotel-type in front of you. :noidea: 
If the investors had Honolulu as their model when they made the decision to build, there is a world of difference between Hawaii and Palawan. 
Oh, wait.. I think I'm off-topic.. ah, ok.. somewheres on this site, I posted an accurate tally of my monthly expenses here in sunny Philippines.. I am sure it is under C$ 500, all inclusive.. but I like to think of myself as a survivor, not in the Robinson Crusoe genre, but in rural-Pinoy lifestyle.. I try to mimick how the local farmers live, albeit with a few amenities of my own.. I have a Ref. (not fridge, as in refrigerator).. modern CR (Comfort Room) [hehe..not bathroom or washroom].. gas stove instead of firewood.. electric fan, instead of manual fan (haha).. indoor and outdoor shower.. and an imported bullmastiff as my intruder-alarm. :heh:


----------

